# Anyone Drive Ponies/Minis?



## QuarterPony (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello!

I was just wondering if anyone here competed (or just for pleasure) in Pony/Mini Driving? I went to a driving show with my Vanners and stayed to watch the pony division -- I fell in love! I'd love to hear anything you have to say about pony driving, and I'm sure people who haven't gotten to see it (or haven't heard of it before) would like to, too!

Maggie


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

I personally don't, I was planning on training some Shetlands for cart, but that didn't work out. My aunt has some minis that she drives though. Several beautiful ones. I'll try and get some pictures. My parents have some on their computer (from my birthday party a few years back).


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

I used to own a Shetland/Mini cross that we'd drive. She was so cute. =]
And such a little trooper. lol. She'd take you anywhere you wanted to go in her little cart.

I'm in looovvee with Hackney ponies. They're so adorable. Anything with a big, flashy gait sucks me in. lol.:


----------



## Lil Bits (Aug 11, 2008)

I drive my mini and just got a pony who will be trained to drive as soon as I get a harness for him. I drive for pleasure and show, but didn't show this past season and I miss it. My mini will go anywhere that his cart can fit through and can get some speed. He can pass a big horse when they are trotting and he's trotting. I've never driven the big guys. I've decided to stick with the shorter ones. My mini is 36" and my pony 11.1 hands. The first day I drove a mini I was hooked. It tooke 3 years but then had my own and never stopped and have been driving for 5 years. A friend of mine who bought one of my mares asked if I'd sell my driving mini and I just laughed. My husband told me to tell her that she couldn't come close to being able to afford him.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

I think miniatures are the greatest thing in the world to drive. We do a lot of circuit and local showing with our minis and my big thing is roadster driving, it is like harness racing for minis. We have a stallion right now that we believe will go far! He is so fast, we have not seen a horse in a long time that seems to float on air at a fully extended trot! He never seems to touch the ground, we have yet to find a photo of him hooked up and driving with any of his 4 feet on the ground. We also have a mare we do country pleasure and western pleasure driving with and another one who I am working with to become a fine harness horse. She is so pretty and has such a nice high gait on her. If you can not tell minis are my thing!!!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I play with my BO's minis often...

http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=13102

there are some pics I posted a couple weeks ago of Dandy... it is tons of fun, he is still young and needs more time on him but he is coming around.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

minihorse927 said:


> I think miniatures are the greatest thing in the world to drive. We do a lot of circuit and local showing with our minis and my big thing is roadster driving, it is like harness racing for minis. We have a stallion right now that we believe will go far! He is so fast, we have not seen a horse in a long time that seems to float on air at a fully extended trot! He never seems to touch the ground, we have yet to find a photo of him hooked up and driving with any of his 4 feet on the ground. We also have a mare we do country pleasure and western pleasure driving with and another one who I am working with to become a fine harness horse. She is so pretty and has such a nice high gait on her. If you can not tell minis are my thing!!!


what is the difference in country pleasure driving, western pleasure driving, and fine harness horse? I am wanting to get a mini in the next couple of years (need my own place first) and I was just wondering what this difference is.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Lil Bits said:


> I drive my mini and just got a pony who will be trained to drive as soon as I get a harness for him. I drive for pleasure and show, but didn't show this past season and I miss it. My mini will go anywhere that his cart can fit through and can get some speed. He can pass a big horse when they are trotting and he's trotting. I've never driven the big guys. I've decided to stick with the shorter ones. My mini is 36" and my pony 11.1 hands. The first day I drove a mini I was hooked. It tooke 3 years but then had my own and never stopped and have been driving for 5 years. A friend of mine who bought one of my mares asked if I'd sell my driving mini and I just laughed. My husband told me to tell her that she couldn't come close to being able to afford him.



I love the color!!


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

the country pleasure driving division for minis is a class for minis who have a little action but not enough to be a fine harness horse. fine harness minis are very high gaited and very fancy to watch. western minis are the type that look like little quarter horses, low knee action and slow at the trot. the speedy ones go in roadster class, it is like standardbred harness racing, but for minis! go to
www.shetlandminiature.com then click on rulebook and find the class you are wondering about and it explains how they judge them and on what.
Part 13 – Pleasure Driving
A. General
1. Boots, wraps, etc. of any description are
prohibited.
2. Driving whips, if used, must be of suitable style,
and the tip of the lash must not reach past the
shoulder of the horse.
3. All pleasure driving vehicles must be of the two
wheel type and have a basket. Undue noise created
by a vehicle will be a reason to excuse the entry
from the ring.
4. Harness in the pleasure division must be of the
light type with breastcollars. No full hames
allowed. Round or square blinders are permissible
in pleasure driving classes. Side or over-checks are
required. When shown, the horse must have
blinders and the check must be hooked. No other
appliances may be used on a driving horse other
than the harness. (Example: no fly nets on the ears,
face, or body).
5. Bits in the pleasure driving division shall be of the
snaffle type. No liverpool bits, curb chains or curb
straps are allowed.
6. Martingales may or may not be used.
7. Check bits may be used but are not required.
8. Braids, matching the stable colors, one in the
foretop and one immediately back of the bridle path as seen on the larger pleasure driving horses is
optional.
9. Attire for showing pleasure horses shall be of the
type described in the general driving rules. Formal
wear should not be worn before 5 p.m. unless stake
classes are held in an afternoon performance
session. No strapless tops allowed.
B. Class Conditions
1. Ring Procedure: Pleasure driving horses are to
enter the ring counter-clockwise (to the right) at a
pleasure trot. To be shown both ways of the arena
at a walk, pleasure trot, and extended trot. To stand
quietly and to rein back. To be judged 60% on
performance, manners and way of going; 30% on
the condition , fit and appropriateness of harness
and vehicle; and 10% on neatness, appropriateness
of attire, and overall impression. Excessive speed
will be penalized.
a. Walk: A free, regular and forward moving 4-
beat gait. The horse should walk energetically,
but calmly, with even and determined pace.
b. Pleasure Trot: The horse should maintain
forward impulsion while showing submission
to the bit. The trot is slower and more collected,
but the horse should indicate willingness to be
driven on the bit while maintaining a steady
cadence.
c. Extended Trot: This is a clear, but not
excessive, increase in gait and length of stride.
The horse goes forward freely, engaging the
hind legs with good hock action, on a taut but
light rein, the position balanced and
unconstrained.
Part 14 – Country Pleasure Driving
A. General
1. Country Pleasure driving is to be shown to a two
wheel cart only. Bike tires or wooden wheels are
permissible.
2. Harness in the country pleasure division must be of
the light type. Breastcollars or light collars are
260
permissible, but no full hames allowed. Britching
is optional. Side or over-checks are required. When
shown, the horse must have blinders (round or
square) and the check must be hooked. No other
appliances may be used on a driving horse other
than the harness. (Example: no fly nets on the ears,
face, or body).
3. Bits in the pleasure driving division shall be of the
snaffle type. No liverpool bits, curb chains or curb
straps are allowed.
4. Martingales may or may not be used.
5. Check bits may be used but are not required.
B. Class Conditions
1. Ring Procedure: Country Pleasure Driving horses
are to enter the ring counterclockwise (to the right)
at a country pleasure trot. To be shown both ways
of the arena at a walk, country pleasure trot and a
extended trot. To stand quietly and to rein back. To
be judged 60% on performance, manners and way
of going, 30% on the condition, fit and
appropriateness of harness and vehicle, and 10%
on neatness, appropriateness of attire and overall
impression. Overchecks and side checks should be
slightly loose, not snug. The head set should
appear natural for the horse. Excessive knee action
and speed to be penalized.
a. Walk: A free, regular and forward moving four
beat gait. The horse should walk energetically,
but calmly, with an even and determined gait.
b. Country Pleasure Trot: A balanced, easy
moving, relaxed two beat gait demonstrating
forward movement.
c. Extended Trot: A clear increase in gait and
length of stride. The horse should move freely
on a taut, but light rein, while maintaining a
balanced gait and forward movement.
Excessive knee action and speed shall be
penalized.
261
Part 15 – Western Country Pleasure Driving
(Required at Nationals Only and will be
considered Non-Rated at all other ASPC/AMHR
Sanctioned Shows until the 2008 show season.)
1. A Western Country Pleasure Driving horse
should carry himself in a natural balanced
position with a relaxed head and neck. His poll
should be level with, or slightly above the level
of the withers.
2. Maximum credit should be given to a horse
with a relaxed head and neck, that carries his
poll level with, or slightly above the withers,
moves straight, with low strides and with little
flexion of knees and hocks, with free
movement, manners and a bright expression.
3. The horse shall be severely penalized if his poll
is more than 5 inches above the level of the
withers, is behind the vertical, is overflexed,
excessively nosed out, the poll is below the
withers, exhibits excessive speed or shows lack
of control by the exhibitor.
4. This class will be judged 60 percent on the
horse’s performance, manners and way of
going, and suitability for assuring a pleasurable
drive, 30 percent on condition, fit and
appropriateness of harness and vehicle, and 10
percent on neatness, appropriateness of attire
and overall impression. Overchecks and side
checks should be slightly loose, not snug.
Excessive knee action and speed to be
penalized.
5. The Western Country Pleasure Driving horse
may not cross enter into the Country Pleasure,
Pleasure Driving, or Park Harness.
GENERAL REGULATIONS
1. Western Country Pleasure driving is to be
shown to a two-wheel cart only. Bike tires or
wooden wheels are permissible.
2. Harness in the Western Country Pleasure
driving division must be of the light type.
262
Breastcollars or light collars are permissible,
but no full hames are allowed. Britching is
optional. Side or over checks are required.
When shown, the horse must have blinders
(round or square) and the check must be
hooked. No other appliances may be used on a
driving horse other than the harness. (Example:
no fly nets on the ears, face, or body).
3. Bits in the Western Country Pleasure driving
division shall be of the snaffle type. No
Liverpool bits, curb chains, or curb straps are
allowed.
4. Martingales and check bits are optional.
CLASS CONDITIONS
1. Horses shall enter the ring counterclockwise
(to the right) at a Country Pleasure Trot. All
horses are to be shown both ways of the arena
at a Walk, Country Pleasure Trot and Extended
Trot. All gaits to be performed in a smooth,
relaxed, balanced manner. Consistently
showing too far off the rail and excessive
noisemaking by exhibitors during the class
shall be penalized according to severity. Each
horse shall be required to back readily and
straight and stand quietly.
2. Walk: A free regular and forward moving four
beat gait. The horse should walk freely and
calmly, with an even determined gait.
3. Country Pleasure Trot: A balanced, easy
going, relaxed two beat gait demonstrating
forward movement with a flat knee and little
hock flexion.
4. Extended Trot: A clear increase in gait and
length of stride. The horse should move freely
on a taut, but light rein, while maintaining a
balanced gait and forward movement with low
strides and little flexion of knees and hocks.
Excessive knee action and speed to be severely
penalized.
263
5. Maximum credit should be given to a horse
with a relaxed head and neck, that carries his
poll level, or slightly above the withers, moves
straight, with low strides and little flexion of
knees and hocks, with free movement, manners
and a bright expression.
ATTIRE
1. Ladies may wear jackets and blouses with
slacks and skirts or dresses. No bare shoulders.
Hats are optional.
2. Gentlemen should wear western attire with or
without a western hat.
Part 16 – Roadster
A. General: The roadster horse may be of any type, any
color of attractive appearance, balanced in
conformation, and with manners which make a safe
risk in the ring. Horse shall be serviceably sound.
B. Gait Requirements: The principal gait for the roadster
is the trot. Horses shall be asked to trot at three
different speeds; the slow jog trot, the faster road gait,
and at a full extended “drive on” trot. Horses must not
be asked to rein back.
C. Judging Procedure: Roadsters must enter the ring
clockwise (to the left) at a jog trot; then show at the
road gait, jog trot and turn counter clockwise at the
jog trot, show at the road gait, and trot at speed. At
all speeds, horse should work in form. Breaks should
not be penalized in a horse that demonstrated three
distinct trots over a horse that has not demonstrated
gait distinction. Horses should be shown on the rail at
all times except when passing. Showing off the rail
shall be penalized. Performance at all three gaits
should be strongly considered. When horses are lined
up, driver shall not leave vehicle except for necessary
adjustments. Headers are allowed in roadster classes.
D. Harness: Harness shall be appropriate to the vehicle.
Martingales are optional. No liverpool bits are
allowed. Harness must have blinders and either side
check or over-check. The check must be used. Harness
must be of the light type with breastcollar. .
264
E. Vehicles: Bike (a two-wheeled cart with stirrups and
no basket). Road bikes with tire guards (“closed
wheel/arch”) are mandatory beginning with the 2001
AMHR National Show.
F. Attire: Exhibitors are required to wear stable colors,
cap and jacket to match, of the type found on the
trotting tracks of America.
G. Braids, matching the stable colors, one in the foretop
and one immediately back of the bridle path as seen on
the larger roadster horses is optional.
H. The exhibitor number must be worn on the exhibitor’s
back. An optional supplementary number can be
placed on the shafts.
I. Un-weighted bell type boots are optional in roadster
classes only.
J. All youth MUST wear protective headgear (Certified
ASTM/SEI) in Roadster and Under Saddle Classes.
Headgear harness must be secured and properly fitted.


Hope that the info helps, there are even more driving classes than what i listed here, if you really are interested go to the website and just start reading the rulebook!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks for the information...i never knew there was so much in mini driving. I will have to look into it more. thanks again!!!


----------



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

WOW - I never knew how involved mini harness was. I dont think its like that over here in Australia though, but I could be wrong as I dont have a mini in harness.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I LOOOOOOOVE driving my minis  I haven't done a whole lot of AMHA/AMHR driving other than obstacle driving, because my two best driving horses aren't registered, but I'm hoping to with one of my stallions once he's trained. 
I do compete in pleasure driving shows, I go trail driving, driven in parades (including the Rose Bowl parade these past two years), and am part of a miniature horse driving drill team (www.minimystique.org)

But my main love is combined driving, there is NO greater thrill to me  My mini Chili Pepper and I fly through the cones and hazards and just have a BLAST  And with the exception of a test or two, I like the dressage as well (there is a certain prelim test that always gets me! Argh  ) 

My husband also does combined driving and is part of the drill team as well  Can't get him to go riding with me, but he enjoys driving the minis!

Jessi


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I show my 3 yr old mini gelding at AMHR and Pinto shows in driving classes. Pinto does not designate between the different types so we show all in one class. At the AMHR shows we showed in Country Pleasure Dirivng and did very well. Rusty has the ability to also compete in Pleasure Driving with just a bit more training and experience. You cannot cross between the different divisions at the same show. I was thrilled at my last show of the year when i got a stakes win with him.


----------

